# المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BITAR (23 مايو 2007)

كتب فى جريدةالمصرى اليوم العدد رقم1074 يوم 23/5/2007
دافع الدكتور على جمعه مفتى الجمهوريه عن فتاواة الخاصة بتبرك الصحابة (ببول) الرسول (ص) وجواز تقبيل سور ضريح الامام الحسين واعتبار ختان الاناث مكرمة وقال المفتى ل(المصرى اليوم ) ان كل جسد النبى فى ظاهرة وباطنه طاهر !!!!!وليس فية اى شىء يتأفف منه احد حتى فضلاته !!!!!. فكان عرقه اطيب من ريح المسك وكانت ( ام حرام )
تجمع العرق وتوزعه على اهل المدينه ..........الخ

اليكم الرابط
http://www.almasry-alyoum./article.aspx?ArticleID=61829


----------



## Abo Daniel (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يعععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## BITAR (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Abo Daniel قال:


> يعععععععععععععععععععع


 
*شكرا على مرورك *
*ولكن لازم تفكرنا بالريحة*


----------



## Bino (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Bino قال:


> ههههههههه


*حقا شىء يدعوا الى الضحك*
*شكرا *
*على مرورك*
* يا*
*Bino*​


----------



## remorb (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

الفتوي تقول أن فضلاته كلها لا يتأفف منها
وذكرت الفتوي نوعين من الفضلات البول والعرق
والسؤال هل برازه وهو من الفضلات يصلح للتبرك به؟!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## moussa30000 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

طيب كويس انه طاهر ويام الطاهر رشى الملح سبع مرات فى مقاموه الطاهر مش عارف ايه والى اخر الاغنيه المعروفه   سلامات ياطاهر


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يععععععععععععععععععععععععععع و المشكلة كل الأحاديث التي عنه صحيح للرسول فعلاً حاجة تقرف و بقول لك أنه رسول من عند الله


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*



remorb قال:


> الفتوي تقول أن فضلاته كلها لا يتأفف منها
> وذكرت الفتوي نوعين من الفضلات البول والعرق
> والسؤال هل برازه وهو من الفضلات يصلح للتبرك به؟!!!!!!!!!​


صدقنى ده كلام المفنى د / على جمعه
المهم انه مصمم عليه
شكرا على مرورك يا remorb


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*



moussa30000 قال:


> طيب كويس انه طاهر ويام الطاهر رشى الملح سبع مرات فى مقاموه الطاهر مش عارف ايه والى اخر الاغنيه المعروفه   سلامات ياطاهر


الاغنيه بتقول يام المطاهر رش الملح سبع مرات 
فى مقامه الطاهر خشوا قيدوا سبع شمعات 
ياعريس ياصغير علقه تفوت لا حد يموت
بالذمه ده كلام المفروض يصدقه ( قصدى يشمه ) اى انسان عاقل
قبل ماانسى شكرا يا moussa30000 
مرورك


----------



## BITAR (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> يععععععععععععععععععععععععععع و المشكلة كل الأحاديث التي عنه صحيح للرسول فعلاً حاجة تقرف و بقول لك أنه رسول من عند الله


اعتزر لتسببى فى حاله القرف هذا
 ولكنى انقل ما بقولونه عن
 حبيبهم 
بكل روائحه
شكرا Dark_Angel2008 
 على مرورك


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هذه المشاركه*
* مهداه*
* الى*
* العزيزه لورانس *
*ابنه الخلبج *
*التى يعمل عندها خدم مسيحيين*​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

مقرف
disgusting

دين الاسلام = قذارة وقرف


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?9

*الرابط مره اخرى*
*لفتوى المفتى عن قضلات الرسول*
*تم تعديل الربط فى المشاركه التاليه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*هذا الرابط للعزيزه لورانس الخليجيه*
*لفتوى التبرك ببول وفضلات الرسول*
*المحمدى الصادره من مفتى الجمهوريه*
*الرابط*​ 
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=61829


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول كل جسد الرسول طاهر حنى ( فضلاته )!!!!!!!!!!!!*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> مقرف
> disgusting
> 
> دين الاسلام = قذارة وقرف


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

